# How to reset password of Host FBSD OS.



## ChaitraPB (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi,
 We have system with 9.2 FreeBSD OS, unable to login coz because of a lack of credentials. Also note that I can't mount root partition as modifying anything there may not reboot to OS because of signing feature. I could get some information about system which I was interested to know, by creating bootable USB with FreeBSD OS and booting to USB. 
But how do I reset Host FreeBSD OS password/credentials without mounting root /  partition??    

Thanks in advance for any following responses.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2018)

FreeBSD 9.2 has been End-of-Life since December 2014 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html



ChaitraPB said:


> But how do I reset Host FreeBSD OS password/credentials without mounting root / partition??


Simple. You can't.


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 6, 2018)

Chapter 10. System Administration


----------

